# Logging death in Tennessee



## kennertree (Aug 31, 2007)

I heard this on the news the othet morning.http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2007/aug/29/probe-continues-logging-death-morgan-county-man/


----------



## ray benson (Sep 1, 2007)

More than one.
http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2007/aug/30/2-die-in-separate-logging-accidents/


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds like Junior Hamby was one tough dude. He was 72 and still working in the woods. Coroner said he had broken his collarbone a month earlier in a logging-related injury and here he was out on the job again when the limb took him out.


----------

